# Ports unter Suse oeffnen



## crun (19. Juni 2002)

Hi!
Ich hab da ein kleines Problem.Ich wollte einen FTPserver aufbauen nur leider sind die Ports nach aussen hin gesperrt.Wie kann ich die Ports öffnen, so dass Benutzer von aussen drauf zugreifen können?
Hier noch ein paar Angaben zu meinem System:
Ich benutze Suse 7.0 mit einem 2.4 kernel

Danke schon mal im voraus!!


----------



## dave_ (20. Juni 2002)

schau doch mal ~ 15 zeilen weiter unten


----------

